# Amphibious Medics: Any experience?



## mycrofft (Sep 24, 2012)

They were providing care at the Truckee CA/Northstar Lodge Tough Mudder last weekend, and their website solicits employment applications for construction, event, and set medical coverage. I encountered two of their guys and they seemed decent enough. Anyone know more about these folks?


----------



## firecoins (Sep 24, 2012)

I know a few frogs.  I met kermit once in a bar in the lower east side. He was dating some pig.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 24, 2012)

These folks provide care at events and construction sites. They responded very quickly and called me back.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 24, 2012)

I guess you answered your own question?


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 25, 2012)

I repeated the info from their website and how quickly they responded to my query about work comp etc. Any more comments from experience are welcome and sought.


----------



## NUEMT (Apr 26, 2016)

They are shady. Avoid.


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 26, 2016)

NUEMT said:


> They are shady. Avoid.



Just like you could have avoided bringing back a thread from 4 years ago?


----------



## NUEMT (Apr 26, 2016)

True


----------



## Mellowdnb (Apr 29, 2016)

The pay isn't good. When I worked Tough Mudder (when AM still had the contract) I got 75 bucks for the day. I liked working the runs, you do get to meet some great athletes and runners!

I'm not sure about the construction gigs but I imagine the pay is worse than a janitors pay in a strip club.


----------



## EMT1945 (Aug 23, 2016)

I work for them full time and make $22.50/hr + benefits on a construction site, first aid only. So I guess you must really be soiling your local strip club.


----------



## EMT1945 (Aug 23, 2016)

Chewy20 said:


> Just like you could have avoided bringing back a thread from 4 years ago?


This guy seems to be trolling my employer. Guessing he was fired at some point.


----------

